

Bump Technologies (YC S09) featured in Apple iPhone Ad - comatose_kid
http://www.apple.com/iphone/gallery/ads/#share-large

======
Oompa
That's awesome. I wonder what kind of increase they'll see, if any, of
download and use of their app. Perhaps someone can chime in?

[Edit] Forgot my congratulations to Bump.

~~~
david_lieb
2x-3x increase in sessions within minutes... -dave, Bump

~~~
aberman
Billionth app downloaded, and now this?!

When are you guys gonna be invited on stage after Jobs's keynote, Loopt style?

~~~
vaksel
being the billionth app probably brought them to attention of the apple
marketers

~~~
sachinag
That'd be pretty pathetic; they were in YC.

------
ujjwalg
The app would be so much better if apple allows a setting such that you dont
need to run the app to do it. As soon as the iPhone bumps another iPhone, the
contact is shared with a notification.

~~~
sachinag
That would require background apps. What you want is a Pre. :)

------
qeorge
Congrats to you all, its a very cool app.

Bump is one of the only apps I've had non-computer people excitedly tell me
about. It really seems to resonate with people. Nice work.

------
hooande
Congratulations, Bump!

I've always wondered how the apps in those commercials are chosen. Does Apple
just choose the apps that they like?

------
polvi
Who is Jamie Reilly?

------
ddispaltro
Quite an achievement. The Apple guys did a great a job with the ad too. I
guess its what they are known for!

------
datums
I saw this today, definitely cool factor.

------
100k
Congrats guys! This is awesome publicity.

------
dmor
congrats! been using this for a few weeks now, you guys definitely have the
buzz going

------
mkinsella
Just saw it on ESPN, very cool!

------
jingsong
Congrats!

